
While we are planning our weekends, the rich are planning for doomsday in NZ - ekovarski
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2018-rich-new-zealand-doomsday-preppers/
======
fipple
If it really gets to that point, the rich are going to get all their NZ
compounds taken away from them by the people they hired to build and defend
them. If you’re a Special Forces veteran hired to protect the Zuckerberg
compound why wouldn’t you replace Zuckerberg with your cousin Eddie? What can
Zuckerberg offer in a world where money is worthless?

~~~
telchar
If we're considering doomsday scenarios here, the answer to your question lies
in the traditional tactics of tyrants.

Hypothetically, Zuckerberg is going to have family members of the people
guarding him locked away somewhere as hostages with other people set to guard
them with the original guards kept out of direct communication with anyone but
Zuckerberg or his trusted lieutenants. Cousin Eddie isn't going to take over
when it means Cousin Franny gets to live less than or equal to how long Zuck
lives.

Horrible? yes. Rational? Also yes.

EDIT: Remember this is a hypothetical. I'm not saying anything about Zuck's
character or motivations here.

~~~
fipple
The thing is that being a warlord and a Silicon Valley CEO are completely
different. If the shit really hits the fan, my point is that all of these
bunkers will be seized by the warlords from the CEOs.

~~~
telchar
The people setting up doomsday bunkers should probably consider your point. I
proposed a strategy they may resort to if they don't (or, as you say, even if
they try).

------
xxgreg
"New Zealand isn’t the best solution, he said, because a tsunami caused by an
asteroid strike in the Pacific could submerge the island’s highest point."

Highest point: Aoraki Mt Cook 3,724 m 12,218 ft

That's a pretty big tsunami...

[https://www.topomap.co.nz/NZTopoMap/nz26258/Aoraki%2fMount-C...](https://www.topomap.co.nz/NZTopoMap/nz26258/Aoraki%2fMount-
Cook/Canterbury)

Edit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eltanin_impact](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eltanin_impact)

"The size of a possible tsunami has been calculated. An asteroid that was 4 km
(2.5 mi) in diameter falling onto the 5 km (3.1 mi) deep ocean would have
blasted the water off the ocean floor for at least 60 km (37 mi), and made a
wave over 200 m (660 ft) high on the southern end of Chile and the Antarctic
Peninsula. After ten hours, waves around 35 m (115 ft) would reach Tasmania,
Fiji and Central America, and the New Zealand east coast would have been
washed with 60 m (200 ft) high waves. If the impact object was 1 km (0.6 mi)
in diameter, the wave heights would be five times less.[3]"

------
lucidguppy
The best way to prepare for doomsday is to prepare everyone for doomsday and
to keep civilization and the rule of law functional.

------
xkcd-sucks
Oh man imagine being the pilot that gets to hold these twats hostage above the
Pacific ocean

------
myrandomcomment
Having done the military bit and currently doing the SV bit, I promise you in
this situation the military experience is worth a heck of a lot more.

------
sytelus
This looks more like an escape plan if wealthy person was sure he would get
convicted and end up spending years in prison. Scenario like Enron case where
it’s CEO Ken Lay decided to die just days before the start of sentencing and
his funeral was kept strictly private.

------
EdwardDiego
Haha, this article - the cartoon refers to "the island"... singular. Come on
guys, you even mentioned Cook Strait, the stretch of ocean separating the
North and South islands.

------
jillesvangurp
Well, it worked for Nazi Germany. Loads of them ended up in South America
after their Third Reich collapsed; which from their point of view was probably
a doomsday scenario. Many of them had been hoarding their riches there for
years before that and lived out their lives in luxury after the war. I think
the key thing to look for though would be extradition laws. From that point of
view, New Zealand looks a lot less attractive.

Reminds me of a ted talk a few years ago: "The pitchforks are coming":
[https://www.ted.com/talks/nick_hanauer_beware_fellow_plutocr...](https://www.ted.com/talks/nick_hanauer_beware_fellow_plutocrats_the_pitchforks_are_coming)

------
SpikeDad
Did none of them read World War Z? Might be a good idea to see what happens
when doomsday occurs with respect to secure compounds.

------
moltar
But how would one get to NZ? It isn’t exactly around the corner. Couldn’t pick
a further place if tried.

~~~
gt2
10 hour jet, the article suggests that and/or shows it in photos.

If you're asking how you'd travel to there repeatedly, that's kind of the
point -- its remote-ness is a feature.

------
sunstone
The idle rich need something that seems meaningful to occupy their time.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
There go the East Coast guys poking fingers in the Left Coast guys eyes.

Watch for the payback in the next Marvel movie ...

